# iphone jailbreak



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Finally out chaps, dead easy to use.

Just go to www.jailbreakme.com from you iphone and slide the jailbreak button across! Tested and works.

Supports:

iPod 1G on 3.1.2

iPod 1G on 3.1.3

iPod 2G on 3.1.2

iPod 2G on 3.1.3

iPod 2G on 4.0

iPod 3G on 3.1.2

iPod 3G on 3.1.3

iPod 3G on 4.0

iPad on 3.2

iPad on 3.2.1

iPhone 3G on 3.1.2

iPhone 3G on 3.1.3

iPhone 3G on 4.0

iPhone 3G on 4.0.1

iPhone 3G on 3.1.2

iPhone 3G on 3.1.3

iPhone 3G on 4.0

iPhone 3G on 4.0.1

iPhone 4 on 4.0

iPhone 4 on 4.0.1

Once done in cydia do the following:

Manage

Sources

Edit

Add

Cydia.hackulo.us

Jobs a good un :beer:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What does it do? Will it speed up my sh1t slow 3G that's running 4.0?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

bump for later


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

it will allow you install FREE apps


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Would i lose all contacts, songs, and media etc... by jailbreaking? I have an old 2G version thats already jailbroken but on the ancient 2.0 firmware, would like to update lol!


----------



## dj112233 (Jun 22, 2010)

has any1 done this site yet?


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

What are the advantages I've Hurd of this before


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dj112233 said:


> has any1 done this site yet?


yeh me, absolute piece of p1ss


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

Is it just free apps


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

free apps, you can customise the look/skin of your phone, pretty much do all the things that apple dont want you to.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I can install free apps already???? Can't everyone??

I've got a new iphone 4, and apart from the sh!te signal problems it's awesome. But I fail to see what I'd gain by jailbreaking it???

Not knocking the idea, I just don't see what I'd really gain tbh?

Good link tho' for those who do want to do it....


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I can install free apps already???? Can't everyone??
> 
> I've got a new iphone 4, and apart from the sh!te signal problems it's awesome. But I fail to see what I'd gain by jailbreaking it???
> 
> ...


Facetime not just over wirless but over 3G and edge ??

if they do that yet ? sure they will at some point !

Free paied apps such as tomtom/navigon

free books, I've found some very helpful for my course etc

but that was when I jailbroke my ipad..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I can install free apps already???? Can't everyone??


even the ones you have to pay for...?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

if you have to pay for them then they are not free or am i missing something....Does the jailbreak mean ALL apps are free, even the sat nav ones then.....I genuinely do not know anything about this subject.....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yep. everything is available to download. you basically bypass the appstore and download them from another source directly on to your phone.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

VcOOBORbsrc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Robsta said:


> if you have to pay for them then they are not free or am i missing something....Does the jailbreak mean ALL apps are free, even the sat nav ones then.....I genuinely do not know anything about this subject.....


yup installious is great !

and when you update your iphone they will dissapear, but u just re-install them through installious, no need to re-download

all completely free!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

where do u get the free apps what site?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

stevo99 said:


> where do u get the free apps what site?


look at the video above, it shows you how to installious, then you can install loads of free apps through that

must have cydia through jailbreak first though


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

or sites like this -http://appzone.eu/ and http://freeappalert.com/


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the post. However, everthing I download doesn't show up on my App screen! Says it's downloaded but not working!

(Ip4)


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

go back into installous and reinstall the apps (if you havent deleted the ipa files) see if that does it. happened to me once or twice. reboot the phone as well


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

What are the negatives to jailbreaking your iPhone?

I'm guessing it stuffs your warranty?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Not really as its software based only and in event of anything going wrong with your phone simply goto Itunes and Restore and it will put it back to Apple default firmware and remove all trace of jailbreaking..

Downside of that though is that it will lose all your 'free' apps and if like me, you didnt do a backup before jalibreaking it can lose your contact lists...and photos...


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

jail breaking is good, i didnt have that many sources on mine, over all i thought cydia was crap, thers lots of bugs too with it i found, it killed the speed of my 3g


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

My os4.1 on 3GS is real slow does it get worse when jail broken?


----------



## benb1975 (Nov 19, 2009)

just tried on iphone 4 it keeps coming up with message "A server with the specified hostname could not be found " did anyone else get this message?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

seems a lot of hassle for something I personally don't need..But I'll keep the link in case I do change my mind.....cheers dude


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

benb1975 said:


> just tried on iphone 4 it keeps coming up with message "A server with the specified hostname could not be found " did anyone else get this message?


yup.

read up on it and you can reset cache and things, but hasnt helped me at all


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Robsta said:


> seems a lot of hassle for something I personally don't need..But I'll keep the link in case I do change my mind.....cheers dude


not alot of hassle at all mate,, im quite thick when it comes to technology and ive tried many jailbreak links to no avail and this is a piece of ****, you actually just go on the site on your iphone and slide the bar across to jailbreak,,,

some people might not feel the need to jailbraek but otheres like it,, once jailbroken you can change nearly evrything on your iphone, when you slide the toolbar across your iphone and it makes a click sound you can make it sound like a gun shot or or loads of other sounds,, where your phone might say 02 or where it has the time you can change that, mine at the mo says LUFC,, Thats only a few things you can do when jailbroken theres 1,000s more stuff to do mate :thumbup1:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

what apps are u using to do that mate?

im jailbroken now with cydia and installus


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

search for winterboard in cydia. theres loads of tweaks you can do to the interface. look at sbsettings too


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hahaha from the apple store, reckon this has gone on a fair bit today


----------



## dj112233 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wen I try n do it off my iPhone it just won't slide across?????


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

stevo99 said:


> what apps are u using to do that mate?
> 
> im jailbroken now with cydia and installus


To change the carrier name or time to whatever you want mate, go into cydia and search make it mine


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> hahaha from the apple store, reckon this has gone on a fair bit today


hahahaha repped


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Finally! Ive been waiting to be able to jailbreak my iPhone for ages!

This couldnt be simpler!! REPPPSSS!! :thumb:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

liking the apple store shot


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't get the damn thing to slide across.... Anyone know why this is?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

God said:


> Maybe I'm just being thick but with the new iPhone 4 I see less point in jailbreaking. You can now change ringtones, wallpaper, have folders, video, multitasking etc as standard, which were a some of the main plus points of jailbreaking the previous iPhone versions. Seems like a lot of hassle for very little now. Perhaps I'm missing the point but the only benefit I see is not having to pay for sat nav software...
> 
> Thanks to OP for posting anyway, sure it will be useful for many.


sliding a bar from left to right on a website is a lot of hassle? :laugh:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> sliding a bar from left to right on a website is a lot of hassle? :laugh:


It seems so for me:confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I personally change the skin of the phone to this - http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=buuf2%20theme&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1680&bih=835,

make it display 5 icons in a row instead of 4, other little cosmetic tweaks, obviously bang on all the apps i want. theres loads of apps not approved by the app store that is available in cydia which installs when you jailbreak. some rather naughty ones such as fake sms which lets you spoof texts to people from other peoples numbers hahaha...


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good news. Was waiting for a JB for the Iphone4 before I bought one.

To be fair I'm quite happy with my 3GS. Jailbroken and 3G unrestricted. Must have apps are Quicklock, Dtunes, Winterboard and SB settings


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

God said:


> Ah ok well I may give it a go after I backup. Nothing to lose, if I don't like it I can restore without losing any data right? Cheers.


yeh you can just restore back, might have to put music back on but your contacts etc will all be there still


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

some more useful sites - http://www.icausefx.com/sources.html

and another guide


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Right, I've caved in and giving it a go....

note, I am using the wifes iphone (my old 3g) as a guinea pig before I commit my new shiny iphone 4.....


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok guys who have done it... Tell us the best apps to download and what do they do?


----------



## dj112233 (Jun 22, 2010)

Rite mine won't do it my current software is 4.0.1 n it won't let me jailbreak it. On that site gutted


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

omg...it's pretty damn cool......she's gonna flip when she sees her phone......changed the skin and put assassins creed on it.....I'll have some fun before I give it back....

When I sync the phone to updte music will it all still stay as it is???


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dj112233 said:


> Rite mine won't do it my current software is 4.0.1 n it won't let me jailbreak it. On that site gutted


That's my iphone 4 software....does that mean I can't jailbreak it???


----------



## dj112233 (Jun 22, 2010)

Robsta said:


> That's my iphone 4 software....does that mean I can't jailbreak it???


I dunno mate wen I go on the web site n try to slide it across it just doesn't slide but wen I try my birds it works fine n hers is the exact same as mine apart from hers has the 4.0 software and mine is the newer 4.0.1 Frigging doing my nut in


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

dj112233 said:


> I dunno mate wen I go on the web site n try to slide it across it just doesn't slide but wen I try my birds it works fine n hers is the exact same as mine apart from hers has the 4.0 software and mine is the newer 4.0.1 Frigging doing my nut in


Go to settings, then safari.

Make sure JavaScript is on, i had same problem this morning so i changed that and it worked.....


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

no it wont delete anything and will stay as it is


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

mine worked fine on 4.0.1 so it does work


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Robsta said:


> omg...it's pretty damn cool......she's gonna flip when she sees her phone......changed the skin and put assassins creed on it.....I'll have some fun before I give it back....
> 
> When I sync the phone to updte music will it all still stay as it is???


new you would like it mate,, you just search and find mint stuff all the time,, androidlock is a really lock screen that allows you to make a finger slide lock sort of like a fingerprint scanner,,, and the makeitmine app is cool


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just downloading it now hope its gonna be ok lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> omg...it's pretty damn cool......she's gonna flip when she sees her phone......changed the skin and put assassins creed on it.....I'll have some fun before I give it back....
> 
> When I sync the phone to updte music will it all still stay as it is???


yeh will be fine mate, check in installous settings that you have sync with itunes set to "on"

iphone 4 will be fine too mate, works on all software versions.

nice little app that allows you to do facetime calls over 3g and not just wifi as well. called my3g

:beer:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

how long should it take to download, its takin ages here


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

5 mins for it all usually, servers could be busy. you on wifi?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no not on wifi at mo so will take ages prob, lol


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

tomtom wont install on installous mate, says wrong ipa file summet like that


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Kezz said:


> no not on wifi at mo so will take ages prob, lol


took about 3mins for mine mate,, was really paranoid and thought it was gonna crash my phone, but ashcrapper has come up trumps here


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

been about ten mins so far, says "this may take a while"


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Works Well! Took about a minute over Wi-FI.

Thanks


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> tomtom wont install on installous mate, says wrong ipa file summet like that


there no other versions mate?

if you cant get it download from here and drag into itunes - http://appzone.eu/tomtom-u-k-ireland-a12621.html


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kezz said:


> been about ten mins so far, says "this may take a while"


if not on wifi then will defo take a bit. wouldnt worry


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah jailbraking sit tight now, lol


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> there no other versions mate?
> 
> if you cant get it download from here and drag into itunes - http://appzone.eu/tomtom-u-k-ireland-a12621.html


cheers mate


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Kezz said:


> ah jailbraking sit tight now, lol


your well exited kezz arnt ya :bounce:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Robsta said:


> That's my iphone 4 software....does that mean I can't jailbreak it???


Just tried it with the iphone 4 and it worked fine....thanks op:thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ok then guys...So ow I've been corrupted into this jailbreaking thingummyjig a top ten list of apps plz 

Also, can you save the apps in itunes?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Will do this on thursday, i jail broke my first iPhone but not bothered with the 3GS....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robsta said:


> ok then guys...So ow I've been corrupted into this jailbreaking thingummyjig a top ten list of apps plz
> 
> Also, can you save the apps in itunes?


first one for you would be the App to stop you looking so ugly it is called "ShortBaldAndUgly" :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Just tried it with the iphone 4 and it worked fine....thanks op:thumb:


you're welcome 



Robsta said:


> ok then guys...So ow I've been corrupted into this jailbreaking thingummyjig a top ten list of apps plz
> 
> Also, can you save the apps in itunes?


if you do settings in installous and turn "sync with itunes" on when you sync your phone it will copy them across.

an alternative way to get the apps is to download the ipa files to your pc from places like this: http://appzone.eu (this is basically one of the sites installous searches anyway) and then drag n drop the ipa file straight into itunes like you would an mp3. will then install it to the phone same way.

this is a nice little app - http://tvcatchup.com/iphone.html sign up for free and you can watch the telly for fvck all on your phone. obviously better on wifi but ace for at work etc 

this site tells you when stuff is out for blagging - http://freeappalert.com/

here is the top 100 apps - http://appzone.eu/top100.php theres obviously some crap in there but you can pick n choose

nice app for converting movies so they work on your phone - http://download.cnet.com/8301-2007_4-9749180-12.html

another ace site for apps - http://apptrackr.org/

and another - http://iparepo.com/

:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so does installous install when you jailbreak or do you need to instal it after??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

install it after paul but it takes 1 min -ish....and the video on page 2 explains it....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just put installious on.. its well good!!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

ashcrapper you deserve to be modded for all the info mate,

Cheers, as soon as i can rep you again i will


----------



## fishface (Feb 12, 2010)

cheers dude, 2 questions tho, do you hav to download apps thru the cydia app and does this comprimise any security settings? i use online banking on my iphone, not that theres much in my account haha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jailbreaking wont make your phone any different security wise mate so wouldnt worry.

There is something recommended you do though now when Jailbroken, small fix out for an exploit in Safari, will be fixed by Apple in a firmware update but you can get a fix from Cydia already for jailbroken phones - http://www.redmondpie.com/fix-pdf-exploit-in-safari-after-jailbreaking-with-jailbreakme-using-pdf-loading-warner/


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sim unlock now out for iphone 4 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/04/iphone-4-unlock-is-now-available/


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

That fake sms mate does it charge ya bet you can have some serious fun with that,, p

The city light video theme is awesome 1 of the best, use to have it on my old 3g, can run the battery down a fair whack tho


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

That fake sms mate does it charge ya bet you can have some serious fun with that,, p

The city light video theme is awesome 1 of the best, use to have it on my old 3g, can run the battery down a fair whack tho


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

said it charged me a quid for a text, will find out next bill.

funny though, sent a text from one of the lads at work upstairs to the lad next to me saying "talk to me like you did this morning again and ill break your fvckin nose" :lol: had to come clean though as it was gonna kick off hahaha!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what is th fake sms??


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> said it charged me a quid for a text, will find out next bill.
> 
> funny though, sent a text from one of the lads at work upstairs to the lad next to me saying "talk to me like you did this morning again and ill break your fvckin nose" :lol: had to come clean though as it was gonna kick off hahaha!


That is funny,, im gonna txt my mate pretenting to be this lass he likes telling him to come round hers with a bottle of wine,,,, oh this is too good


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kezz said:


> what is th fake sms??


search in cydia for fake sms.

lets you put in a number to send a text from and then one to send to so you can basically blag text messages as though its from someone elses number. very funny but could cause a spot of bother


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> That is funny,, im gonna txt my mate pretenting to be this lass he likes telling him to come round hers with a bottle of wine,,,, oh this is too good


:laugh:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Kezz said:


> what is th fake sms??


Yeh mate thats the one


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

how do you get cydia?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

OJay said:


> how do you get cydia?


It installs when you jailbreak mate

its basically the jailbreak app store


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it says u have to buy the aps in cydia.. i been getting mine through installous


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

so once jailbroken use cydia,,,,,,if i download the apps on my pc in torrents how do i put them on iphone?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

how long does it take?


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

It takes no time at all to do

also guys, if u wanna secure your iphone with a password (as all iphones have the same password, causes a problem when jailbroken.. )

http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-secure-your-jailbroken-iphone-from-ssh-hack-9140084/

http://justanotheriphoneblog.com/wordpress/iphone-tips/how-to-change-the-iphones-root-password


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

no probs with winterboard here, got buuf2 theme working a treat alongside sbsettings


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Having trouble finding MakeItMine, do I need to add another source in Cydia or something?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

try http://sinfuliphonerepo.com/


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

yes you can sync it fine and itunes will back it up God


----------



## dj112233 (Jun 22, 2010)

Why won't mine jailbreak??? I've got an iPhone 3GS running iso4.0.1 and it just won't slid across wen I try??? Help


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've downloaded a few apps but even though they say installed they aren't showing on the phone.....strange or just bad files?

I dowloaded assass creed and it completed, so installed it. It says it's installed but it either invisible or not working right....lol

been on this all day btw


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

\ said:


> I've downloaded a few apps but even though they say installed they aren't showing on the phone.....strange or just bad files?
> 
> I dowloaded assass creed and it completed, so installed it. It says it's installed but it either invisible or not working right....lol
> 
> been on this all day btw


They probably haven't downloaded fully mate. U have to leave them to fully download and not close instalious .. Other wise it will pretend to be fully downloaded even when not!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ive downloaded the jailbreak and my phone is jailbroken now how do i get my tom tom i downloaded for iphone onto it? please


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Themanabolic said:


> They probably haven't downloaded fully mate. U have to leave them to fully download and not close instalious .. Other wise it will pretend to be fully downloaded even when not!


I did do that mate...I waited with it on installous until it said download complete, then installed the app


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I've downloaded a few apps but even though they say installed they aren't showing on the phone.....strange or just bad files?
> 
> I dowloaded assass creed and it completed, so installed it. It says it's installed but it either invisible or not working right....lol
> 
> been on this all day btw


ive tried downloding off installous and then downloads then says wrong ipa file mate, :confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I did do that mate...I waited with it on installous until it said download complete, then installed the app


had that a couple of times myself, reinstall it through installous and it normally sorts it. either that or download a different one


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

the browse page in installous is blank just a white screen?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> no probs with winterboard here, got buuf2 theme working a treat alongside sbsettings


nice theme that one mate,, :thumbup1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmm intersting mate,, dont really know why that could be,, someone else will help you out mate


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Have you turnd iphone off and back on


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

God said:


> Yeh. Did I have to go on transfer purchases in iTunes in order to transfer Installous stuff? Backups the most annoying thing though...


Dont think so mate because i dont think the installous stuff would come up as purchased, i could be wrong


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> Finally out chaps, dead easy to use.
> 
> Just go to www.jailbreakme.com from you iphone and slide the jailbreak button across! Tested and works.
> 
> ...


 Did mine yesterday, I forgot to leave you reps. :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: fu(k it I'll do it now.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cheers pal 

just got an iphone 4 and sorted that, my other half has claimed my 3gs


----------



## mrfqevo (Apr 26, 2010)

just jailbroke my iphone4 just for the fake sms it says its going to charge £1 for the message...how do they take the payment?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

apged said:


> just jailbroke my iphone4 just for the fake sms it says its going to charge £1 for the message...how do they take the payment?


if contract will come out your bill, if payandgo i suggest it will take it there and then


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> cheers pal
> 
> just got an iphone 4 and sorted that, my other half has claimed my 3gs


Same scenario here dude....

i must admit I was a bit apprehensive about this whole jailbreak thing, but I'm sooooo glad I did it......cheers again dude... :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

if you update the firmware you will lose the jailbreak and your blagged apps. saved games n stuff will still be there though. if you have the ipa files still saved on your phone chances are when you jailbreak again (if there is one out for the firmware you are on) it will reinstall them


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Same scenario here dude....
> 
> i must admit I was a bit apprehensive about this whole jailbreak thing, but I'm sooooo glad I did it......cheers again dude... :thumbup1:


no worries mate 

you got angry birds yet


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i jailbroke it but when i download stuff just says not a valid ipa file


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

try other versions


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> no worries mate
> 
> you got angry birds yet


nope, but shall look for it later...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

be prepared to lose many hours...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh ive got 14 golden eggs and 3 stars on everything, last 15 levels were bit disappointing


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Just in case anyone didnt know - 4.0.2 update out from apple very very soon. dont upgrade, will lose your jailbreak. Its basically to patch the hole that the jailbreak uses to blag your phone


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

nothing major that im aware of mate, will know more when its officially released


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The problem that apple have patched with the new update (read here: http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/03/jailbreakme-using-pdf-exploit-to-hack-your-iphone-so-could-the/) can now be fixed without losing your jailbreak and updating through apple by doing the following:

search PDF patch in cydia (look like this)










install

jobs a good un


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I went and updated the firmware like a pr!ck without thinking. Now I've no jailbreaky thingy. Anyone know when the 4.2 jailbreak is due out?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Roll it back to 4.0.1 

http://www.redmondpie.com/downgrade-ios-4.0.2-to-ios-4.0.1-4.0-iphone-4-3gs-ipod-touch-how-to-guide/


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

does jailbreaking open your phone up to viruses? also how easy is this to use ( to original poster) is there any chance the phone will brick?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

doesnt change the phone in any way that makes it more prone to hacking etc mate.

dont know anyone who has bricked their phone and not been able to fix. you can always restore the phone in itunes


----------



## D4V3 (Mar 21, 2010)

i did mine a while back on 3.1.2


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

I've got a 3gs jailbroken on 3.0.2, came all ready installed, can I update it to 4? And how?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

you can update to 4.0.1 but doing so would wipe the phone of any dodgy apps. you can put them back on obviously and any saved games will be ok.

you can download it directly here: http://appldnld.apple.com/iPhone4/061-8618.20100715.Zapn4/iPhone2,1_4.0.1_8A306_Restore.ipsw

then open itunes, backup your phone (sync), hold the shift key and click restore. will open up a browser window so you can select that firmware you just downloaded. then just follow the onscreen instructions and it will update to 4.0.1. when done go to jailbreakme.com and follow the first post in this thread


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> you can update to 4.0.1 but doing so would wipe the phone of any dodgy apps. you can put them back on obviously and any saved games will be ok.
> 
> you can download it directly here: http://appldnld.apple.com/iPhone4/061-8618.20100715.Zapn4/iPhone2,1_4.0.1_8A306_Restore.ipsw
> 
> then open itunes, backup your phone (sync), hold the shift key and click restore. will open up a browser window so you can select that firmware you just downloaded. then just follow the onscreen instructions and it will update to 4.0.1. when done go to jailbreakme.com and follow the first post in this thread


cheers mate, is their any thing i shud be wary of? like can this be dun wrong and screw the phone or is it straight 4 ward? also does this new 4.0 firmware run ok on the 3gs? doesnt slow phone down at all?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

its a piece of p1ss to do mate, just follow the instructions start of the thread and you will be laughing. you can always restore your phone anyway should something go tits up.

i had a 3gs with 4.0 on and it was fine, no difference in speed at all


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

gonna subscribe this to come back to......

Just got an iPhone 4 today but think I'll get used to using it first before I decide on this


----------



## Lopez Original (Mar 8, 2010)

Definitely worth it if you're bored of the same old background and want more freedom. Takes no time at all to do and there are a lot of online tutorials.

Pros:

- Designer apps / backgrounds / free ringtones

Cons:

- Voids your warranty so not a good idea if you are on contract

- Increased security risk

Basically like an Iphone on AAS


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lopez Original said:


> Definitely worth it if you're bored of the same old background and want more freedom. Takes no time at all to do and there are a lot of online tutorials.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


can just restore the phone and lose the jailbreak so they are none the wiser

whats the increased security risk?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

F*ck it.. I'm gunna give this a go tonight


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Heineken said:


> F*ck it.. I'm gunna give this a go tonight


you know it makes sense mate,, its easy peasy


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

ashcrapper when i go into installous mate it tells me i have 3 updates available what do i do to udate mate,, one of them is a tomtom update,, ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

exactly the same as installing them first time round mate, go to install and pick the very latest version and then do what you normally do, it will just overwrite what it needs and update.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> exactly the same as installing them first time round mate, go to install and pick the very latest version and then do what you normally do, it will just overwrite what it needs and update.


ahh ok,, thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

mine was jailbroke, 4.0.2 with redsn0w but acted strange.....so downgraded to 3.1.3 and jailbroke with jailbreakme, worked perfect bar the startup screen was slightly distorted.

Now my iphone died today and will not restore - error 6  I think maybe the battery is dead..... doesnt charge and is stuck in dfu mode, wont restore on any of our laptops, or with any firmware I have tried ( about 10 versions )

Anyone here got any ideas? I ordered a new battery today


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

are you trying to restore with an official apple .ipsw? DFU mode wont accept anything else


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Not up to speed on i phones just ordered a i phone4 for the wife are these okay ...on 02


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah i have tried with official and unoficial. DFU mode did allow me to downgrade 4.0.2 to 3.1.3 but gave an error previously, but I just want the official one now. I have tried deleting and re-downloading, turning off firewall, antivirus, basically everything except itunes ( including even explorer.exe )


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

round2, not sure, maybe you should send it to me to try out and let you know 

ashcrapper, your av rocks lmfao


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bert1 said:


> yeah i have tried with official and unoficial. DFU mode did allow me to downgrade 4.0.2 to 3.1.3 but gave an error previously, but I just want the official one now. I have tried deleting and re-downloading, turning off firewall, antivirus, basically everything except itunes ( including even explorer.exe )


you tried uninstalling itunes/apple mobile device driver and updating to the very latest one? are you installing the firmware letting itunes download it or have you tried downloading one to your hard drive and selecting it by holding the shift key and clicking restore?


----------



## Lopez Original (Mar 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> can just restore the phone and lose the jailbreak so they are none the wiser
> 
> whats the increased security risk?


If you for some reason need to send your Iphone / Ipod for repairs to Apple, they have software and run diagnostics which can tell even if you restore it.

Increased security risks can come from downloading certain apps which allow the creater to access the files on your phone and possible security info you have on there.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

tried all of the above lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lopez Original said:


> If you for some reason need to send your Iphone / Ipod for repairs to Apple, they have software and run diagnostics which can tell even if you restore it.


you certain of that? i know a few people who have returned previously jailbroken iphones that have been restored before going back and got no grief


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bert1 said:


> tried all of the above lol


bit stumped then mate, you took it into apple and seen one of their genius nobheads?


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

nah apple stores over 50 miles away..... i`ll wait for my new battery and try it again, im hoping since it only shows any signs of life when plugged in and prior to dying only lasted 20 mins for 2 days without a charge its the battery....time will tell


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

All done! Now just lookin for some decent themes.. there are thousands of em!!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

bert1 said:


> round2, not sure, maybe you should send it to me to try out and let you know
> 
> ashcrapper, your av rocks lmfao


 :smartass:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Heineken said:


> All done! Now just lookin for some decent themes.. there are thousands of em!!


buuf2 is good mate


----------



## Lopez Original (Mar 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you certain of that? i know a few people who have returned previously jailbroken iphones that have been restored before going back and got no grief


Not from personal experience but it's what I've read on the majority of forums. The likelihood is, Apple being a multi-million dollar company who specialize in technology, they will probably have such software.

If someone could confirm that, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Found one called iBox Carbon.. look's f*cking awesome. I'm a bellend for not doing this sooner, there is so much sh*t you can download it's unreal!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lopez Original said:


> Not from personal experience but it's what I've read on the majority of forums. The likelihood is, Apple being a multi-million dollar company who specialize in technology, they will probably have such software.
> 
> If someone could confirm that, it would be appreciated.


whilst i see your point, Apple being a multi-million dollar company who specialize in technology, you would expect them to not allow their entire range of products to be jailbreakable by going to a website on the device itself and moving a slider across :lol:


----------



## Lopez Original (Mar 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> whilst i see your point, Apple being a multi-million dollar company who specialize in technology, you would expect them to not allow their entire range of products to be jailbreakable by going to a website on the device itself and moving a slider across :lol:


Haha good post


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

If im using tomtom on my iphone will it be taking away any of my 500mb of internet usage , or because its only using gps does it not do that ,,

Cheers


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

God said:


> I wondered this. Apparently it will use 3G to find the satallites quickly then gps only. I hope so otherwise I'm in for a nasty shock!


Same here mate, lol


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> whilst i see your point, Apple being a multi-million dollar company who specialize in technology, you would expect them to not allow their entire range of products to be jailbreakable by going to a website on the device itself and moving a slider across :lol:


What a wonderful misunderstanding of the underlying technology flaw which has enabled the jailbreak.

This is not Apple allowing something - it's a flaw in the PDF processor that was integrated into the OS. By loading a PDF file which is specifically engineered code which was not previously installed to the device can be run. In the case of jailbreakme.com this code runs the jailbreaking routine.

In the case of other websites it may install code which is far more insidious. Think of a virus or botnet client running on your phone - especially if you do not have unlimited data - you'll end up paying to carry around a computer someone else can control.

Points about jailbreaking:

1. Downloading cracked versions of paid for software is illegal. It doesn't matter which way you try to explain it you didn't pay for it and someone else is going without because of it. As a software developer in a past life I think I'm allowed this one.

2. SSH is often on! If this means nothing to you then you shouldn't have jailbroken the device. SSH allows access to the core of the operating system and on the iOS devices the default passwords are very well known. Take steps to either disable SSH or change the passwords.

3. The software downloaded from alternative loaders is not verified. Yes Apple restrict what you're able to install but they also ensure that the software behaves and they attempt to prevent the distribution of software which may cause problems with the rest of the device.

So jailbreak away to customise your phone more or to access applications which have not been approved by Apple but remember that there are risks to jailbreaking - especially for users who are unaware of what is going on with their phone.

Oh and if you've upgraded to iOS 4.0.2 Apple have removed this flaw so jailbreakme.com won't work for you.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

M_at said:


> Oh and if you've upgraded to iOS 4.0.2 Apple have removed this flaw so jailbreakme.com won't work for you.


Nope the PDF sploit doesnt, but redsn0w still works


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

M_at said:


> What a wonderful misunderstanding of the underlying technology flaw which has enabled the jailbreak.
> 
> This is not Apple allowing something - it's a flaw in the PDF processor that was integrated into the OS. By loading a PDF file which is specifically engineered code which was not previously installed to the device can be run. In the case of jailbreakme.com this code runs the jailbreaking routine.
> 
> ...


funnily enough mate I know precisely how the jailbreak works, as if you look back through the thread I point out a patch in cydia that sorts out the PDF exploit.

my comment was clearly a light hearted one and a dig at apple. bet you are real fun at parties eh?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

After a day or so of tinkering around in the phone, messing about with folders and stuff.. I have nearly finished a Heineken theme.. it's beautiful 

I've attached a couple screenshots of the lockscreen & charge screen. On open & lock there are custom sounds.. open: can being opened, and on close you hear beer being pored into a glass :thumbup1:

Battery page.. the bottle actually represents a full battery, depelted or low, it will look grey and gradually green 'blocks' are added as it fills.

Third is the main face, but that's due to change soon.. half of the icons are custom, half I just downloaded to fill up the screen. Might release it on here if anyone is interested!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Heineken said:


> Found one called iBox Carbon.. look's f*cking awesome. I'm a bellend for not doing this sooner, there is so much sh*t you can download it's unreal!


 i just put that on mine today, not played with it yet but changed the screen to the carbon look


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

found a nice theme today called high tech clover,,


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Heineken said:


> After a day or so of tinkering around in the phone, messing about with folders and stuff.. I have nearly finished a Heineken theme.. it's beautiful
> 
> I've attached a couple screenshots of the lockscreen & charge screen. On open & lock there are custom sounds.. open: can being opened, and on close you hear beer being pored into a glass :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: good effort put in there mate


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

nice themes..... I tried to charge mine all night and day in hope it might switch on again....but no 

ahhh well ebay it is, someone probly knows how to fix it lol


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

can i not jail break if i have 4.2?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Right guys, need some help...I unwittingly updated the firmware to whatever it is now but lost me apps (TomTom esp) which I have been fcuked without due to starting a new class one job and not knowing where the fcuk I'm going and the maps they give me are sh!te....Got lost in fcuking Slough tonight and ended up at Windsor fcuking castle.

So my dear mateys. Could I have step by step instructions on rolling back the firmware without losing new numbers I've added........

Super mod reps for whoever helps out....Or pm me if it suits.....cheers chaps.

Fcuking Windsor castle.....could only happen to me I tell ya....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

another way Robsta: http://www.redmondpie.com/downgrade-iphone-4-3gs-from-ios-4.0.2-to-4.0.1-without-shsh-blobs-saved-guide/


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Cheers guys will check this out when finished work.


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

mine says that my version is too new ? i need to downgrade to 47.01/3.2.1 or earlier which maybe impossible ? anyideas if there is a way to jailbreak it


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Right guys, need some help...I unwittingly updated the firmware to whatever it is now but lost me apps (TomTom esp) which I have been fcuked without due to starting a new class one job and not knowing where the fcuk I'm going and the maps they give me are sh!te....Got lost in fcuking Slough tonight and ended up at Windsor fcuking castle.
> 
> So my dear mateys. Could I have step by step instructions on rolling back the firmware without losing new numbers I've added........
> 
> ...


http://www.dkszone.net/jailbreak-ios-402-iphone-3gs-pwnagetool


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

Downgrading is possible. You can currently JB any firmware upto 4.0.1 but not 4.0.2.

It is possible to download 4.0.1 off the internet

(If you cannot find this I will put it on rapidshare)

Hold shift and click restore on your ipod when in iTunes.

This will allow you to choose the now downloaded previous firmware from whichever directory it is saved.

You will have to add a repository to a file in windows which itunes connects to in order to verify the signature of the restore.

The repository you add makes Itunes connect to cydia instead of Apple signing the restore for you.

(only most current firmware are signed by apple for iphone restore preventing downgrade)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Instructions taken from: http://www.saurik.com/id/12#howto

Bypassing the Overlord

To this end, I have constructed a server that duplicates the functionality exposed by Apple's signature server, except using "on file" results rather than live requests.

All we need, then, is to make iTunes use it. Luckily, most operating systems also have the ability to locally define bypasses on specific hostnames through a file called hosts. Using this, we can redirect requests to Apple's signature server to Cydia.

So, open the file C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts (Windows) or /etc/hosts (Mac OS X) and add the following entry to the bottom of the file.

74.208.10.249 gs.apple.com

Now, when iTunes thinks it is talking to Apple, it is talking to Cydia instead. Doing this will allow iTunes to access signatures already stored by Cydia's "on file" feature.

This server will also act as a cache for any SHSH blobs it hasn't seen, acting as an intermediary to Apple's server. This effectively registers your device with the "on file" mechanism, which means you can now enjoy the protections of being able to downgrade your firmware in the future even if you aren't jailbroken.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have just put that patch on from a few pages back, so if i update my phone etc it will still be jail broken??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Can I just pay someone £50 to do it all for me.....I look at all those instructions and feel like my head's gonna explode....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I kindly got an email from a member giving me instructions step bt step on how to get back to 4.01. My pc kept fcuking me about so after putting my fist through the screen and throwing the tower across the room I now need a new pc. My laptop will do till then. Why is all this so fcuking difficult.

Apple are cnuts.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The new firmware 4.1 has been jailbroken mate, public release is imminent so id hold fire (and not smash up any other computers haha!)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

4.02 I'm on mate. I was trying to get back on 4.01


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh the very latest one is 4.1 (not 0.1)

Got some new features in it - http://www.apple.com/uk/iphone/software-update/


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I will say to people thinking about this...

I tried to follow instructions given to me, and various advice, and the end resilt is this....

My iphone is not recognized by itunes, so I cannot work with it, sync etc, and also my pc (and laptop) do not recognize my iphone and say device driver not installed, when it is. Spent 3 fcuking hrs trying to fix this and just can't. Even un-installed and reinstalled itunes, yet nothing will work.

Wish I'd never fcuked about with it now tbh.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I tried to do this, but it hasn't worked. I did what was said at the start of the thread, but when I try to download apps it still asks for my card details.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

strange_days said:


> I tried to do this, but it hasn't worked. I did what was said at the start of the thread, but when I try to download apps it still asks for my card details.


are you trying to get apps from the appstore or installous?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I will say to people thinking about this...
> 
> I tried to follow instructions given to me, and various advice, and the end resilt is this....
> 
> ...


Give us some details mate and ill see what I can do:

Computer operating system: (windows 7 etc)

Phone model:

Phone firmware:

Itunes version:

Does the phone still work as normal?

Cheers,

Ash


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

App Store. What is installous ?

(dumb question time  )


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

look at the beginning of the thread and theres 2 youtube video links, have a look...


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I will say to people thinking about this...
> 
> I tried to follow instructions given to me, and various advice, and the end resilt is this....
> 
> ...


Would this be a bad time to ask you if your selling your iphone.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> Give us some details mate and ill see what I can do:
> 
> Computer operating system: (windows 7 etc)
> 
> ...


vista

iphone 4

4.1

10

yes

it'll charge but will not come up in itunes


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The videos have been removed, although i doubt they will help me much


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta, it will be the mobile driver giving you grief id imagine. First try this:


Quit iTunes and disconnect the iPhone

Go to "Start," then search for "Services"

In Programs, click "Services".

Select "Apple Mobile Device" then "Stop the service."

After it is stopped, click "Start the service."

Connect the iPhone again, launch iTunes and check for recognition.


If that doesnt work it probably needs removing/reinstalling. Let us know if you get any joy with the above and if not can give you a hand still.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't watch the videos at work, can you post some fresh links and I will have to check tonight


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+use+and+add+installous&aq=f


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm sort of getting there by deleting everything apple on my laptop and reinstalling it...updating to firmware 4.1 tho and I WILL NOT be jailbreaking it until there is one out


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I'm sort of getting there by deleting everything apple on my laptop and reinstalling it...updating to firmware 4.1 tho and I WILL NOT be jailbreaking it until there is one out


try reinstalling the apple mobile device driver through control panel, reckon that will sort it


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

My iphone was jailbroken using that link (not by me) and i love it, downloaded winterboard and some great new themes, running everlasting darkness, it's brilliant and free.

Another great site for iphone trix is www.dothehudson.com got the bullet trick just now, amazing. :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm gonna close this thread till I've JB'd 4.1......Then you can tell me which new stuff to put on.....


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Just updated my iphone on the Apple site and the [email protected] have taken my jailbreak off. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: [email protected] I've lost loads of sh!t.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> My iphone was jailbroken using that link (not by me) and i love it, downloaded winterboard and some great new themes, running everlasting darkness, it's brilliant and free.
> 
> Another great site for iphone trix is www.dothehudson.com got the bullet trick just now, amazing. :thumb:


Link isnt' working mate. http://www.dothehudson.net/en/ it is now.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2010/09/iphone_ios_devi.html;jsessionid=A5IVYSUCMIX13QE1GHOSKH4ATMY32JVN

Whats that about at the bottom of this article, apple have a patent which looks pretty evil, know anything about it Ash?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2010/09/iphone_ios_devi.html;jsessionid=A5IVYSUCMIX13QE1GHOSKH4ATMY32JVN
> 
> Whats that about at the bottom of this article, apple have a patent which looks pretty evil, know anything about it Ash?


The remote killswitch bit? If so read a bit about this a while back. I would be amazed if its allowed but you never know.

I personally think that there will be something new in the next refresh of their product line, possibly hardware based.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> The remote killswitch bit? If so read a bit about this a while back. I would be amazed if its allowed but you never know.
> 
> I personally think that there will be something new in the next refresh of their product line, possibly hardware based.


yeah i have heard about them changing the hard ware so post november ones wont be able to be jailbroken.

sure someone will find a way around it though (fingers crossed)


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nidge said:


> Just updated my iphone on the Apple site and the [email protected] have taken my jailbreak off. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: [email protected] I've lost loads of sh!t.


Yep, don't update firmware or itunes or you'll lose it.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nidge said:


> Link isnt' working mate. http://www.dothehudson.net/en/ it is now.


Cheers mate.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> My iphone was jailbroken using that link (not by me) and i love it, downloaded winterboard and some great new themes, running everlasting darkness, it's brilliant and free.
> 
> Another great site for iphone trix is www.dothehudson.com got the bullet trick just now, amazing. :thumb:


just got that theme its mint,, been running the bluebird theme for a while now and love it,


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

bravo9 said:


> just got that theme its mint,, been running the bluebird theme for a while now and love it,


Yeah i was running bluebird, but everlasting darkness is the doggies, ibox redglow is pretty cool to.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well aren't you lot fcuking great. Talk about rub my nose in it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

that thing not work mate?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Well aren't you lot fcuking great. Talk about rub my nose in it


:laugh: no joy with your phone mate


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

How can you receive photos and ringtones with bluetooth on the Iphone??


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nidge said:


> How can you receive photos and ringtones with bluetooth on the Iphone??


cant mate on the iphone, someone tell me if im wrong :confused1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi guys, anyone use dtunes off cydia, its a free music download site, i was just wondering if anyone knows how to save a song to the iphone after you have downloaded it, i just cant figure how to do it,, thanks


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Is the new jailbreaky out yet guys?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

very soon mate, been tested and confirmed working. the jailbreak is called SHAtter


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

I believe theyre waiting till iOS 4.2 comes out to release the SHAtter exploit / greenp0ison


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Woohoo. Lemme know as soon as I can use it dude.

Remember a while back my pc wouldn't recognise my phone, so I restored it, then iTunes yada yada, and it ended with the pc in bits?

Well it turned out to be fcuk all to do with the phone or pc, but my heathen son rolling over the USB cable in my office chair.

Still need a new pc though


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

bravo9 said:


> cant mate on the iphone, someone tell me if im wrong :confused1:


You can. Its called iBlueNova :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Woohoo. Lemme know as soon as I can use it dude.
> 
> Remember a while back my pc wouldn't recognise my phone, so I restored it, then iTunes yada yada, and it ended with the pc in bits?
> 
> ...


Released on the 10th mate 

http://www.redmondpie.com/ios-4.2-4.1-jailbreak-for-iphone-4-3gs-ipad-ipod-touch-by-comex-userland-method/


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

hiya iphone peeps, lol, im selling my 3gs tonight and getting an iphone4 on thur, the lad thats buying it off me when he connects up to his laptop and itunes pops up will it get rid of the jailbreak for him,,


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

iopener said:


> You can. Its called iBlueNova :thumb:


nice one mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i jailbroke mine from the original posts... do i need to do it again with this or just stay with what i got??


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i jailbroke mine from the original posts... do i need to do it again with this or just stay with what i got??


just stay with it mate if all working good :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

will do


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> hiya iphone peeps, lol, im selling my 3gs tonight and getting an iphone4 on thur, the lad thats buying it off me when he connects up to his laptop and itunes pops up will it get rid of the jailbreak for him,,


will be fine as long as he doesnt update the firmware. you can click no and tick a box telling it to not keep reminding you



Kezz said:


> i jailbroke mine from the original posts... do i need to do it again with this or just stay with what i got??


you could update the 4.1 (the latest firmware) which brings some new features then jailbreak using http://www.limera1n.com/ but if you are on 4.0 or 4.0.1 I personally wouldnt bother

Robsta - this is the new jailbreak, got to do it connected to the PC this time round though: http://www.limera1n.com/


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah i'm on 4.0 as far as i know may as well leave it then as its working fine


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> will be fine as long as he doesnt update the firmware. you can click no and tick a box telling it to not keep reminding you
> 
> you could update the 4.1 (the latest firmware) which brings some new features then jailbreak using http://www.limera1n.com/ but if you are on 4.0 or 4.0.1 I personally wouldnt bother
> 
> Robsta - this is the new jailbreak, got to do it connected to the PC this time round though: http://www.limera1n.com/


nice one mate thanks,, so the new link you have added that can jailbreak the iphone4,, but there isnt an unlock out yet is there for the iphone4


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

If you do the jailbreak thing though and your phone does get knackered, will your insurance company cover it???? xx


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

if the software bricks you can restore it in itunes, if you cant restore it through itunes then apple will replace it. there is always risks with stuff like this but i dont know anyone who has bricked their phone and not been able to recover it or have apple sort it out


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

ahh right I just always thought that id be buggered if something went wrong, will give it a go!! :thumb: :thumb : xx


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone know of an iPhone 3GS 32gig jailbreak?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

KatBelle said:


> ahh right I just always thought that id be buggered if something went wrong, will give it a go!! :thumb: :thumb : xx


if you **** it up now dont come after me hahaha! :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sk1nny said:


> Anyone know of an iPhone 3GS 32gig jailbreak?


what firmware?


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> if you **** it up now dont come after me hahaha! :laugh:


LOL I'll be hunting you down if it does!! :lol: :lol: :lol: pmsl xxx


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Jailbroke mine like 10 times never had a problem.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> will be fine as long as he doesnt update the firmware. you can click no and tick a box telling it to not keep reminding you
> 
> you could update the 4.1 (the latest firmware) which brings some new features then jailbreak using http://www.limera1n.com/ but if you are on 4.0 or 4.0.1 I personally wouldnt bother
> 
> Robsta - this is the new jailbreak, got to do it connected to the PC this time round though: http://www.limera1n.com/


Getting a new phone tomorrow as this one has been bust by my heathen son. Hopefully it will have older firmware on anyway


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

If you jailbreak 4.1 with limera1n you cannot unlock the carrier yet, just to let you know. You have to wait for ultrasn0w to work with limera1n.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Great info Tom will give you a reps when I get around to it some of the noobs won't see that.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Getting a new phone tomorrow as this one has been bust by my heathen son. Hopefully it will have older firmware on anyway


have you jailbroke it yet pal, if so did it give you choice to unlock to any network aswell


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

my iphone 4 is on version 4.0.2 is there a jailbreak out there


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

update to 4.1 and use either limera1n or greenpoison


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> update to 4.1 and use either limera1n or greenpoison


cheers again dude, just in the process of updating now :thumbup1:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Right, sorry to be a pain in the **** LOL but I'm want to attempt to do this, but I went to the website off my phone like your post said it said that the phone had software that was too new and to downgrade it first which is fair enough but how do I downgrade it? because if i restore it to factory settings then it says it will just put the newer software on? I may just be being completely thick but dont want to bugger it up so thought I'd best ask advice!! LOL xxx


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

KatBelle said:


> Right, sorry to be a pain in the **** LOL but I'm want to attempt to do this, but I went to the website off my phone like your post said it said that the phone had software that was too new and to downgrade it first which is fair enough but how do I downgrade it? because if i restore it to factory settings then it says it will just put the newer software on? I may just be being completely thick but dont want to bugger it up so thought I'd best ask advice!! LOL xxx


My cousin had to do this he got a lot of info from : www.appleiso.com

have a look hope it helps


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

when i click on something its just telling me that there are no posts available, does that mean I have to sign up to see it? Nightmare LOL Thanks for your help though!!  xxx


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you can update to 4.0.1 but doing so would wipe the phone of any dodgy apps. you can put them back on obviously and any saved games will be ok.
> 
> you can download it directly here: http://appldnld.apple.com/iPhone4/061-8618.20100715.Zapn4/iPhone2,1_4.0.1_8A306_Restore.ipsw
> 
> then open itunes, backup your phone (sync), hold the shift key and click restore. will open up a browser window so you can select that firmware you just downloaded. then just follow the onscreen instructions and it will update to 4.0.1. when done go to jailbreakme.com and follow the first post in this thread


Did all this and i just got an error back :-( jailbreak is deffo not working for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like you are on 4.1 firmware. Cant do it the way I originally posted. Not to worry though, connect to itunes, do a sync to backup your data, confirm you are on 4.1 firmware (will give you this info on the phone summary page) then:

Go to http://www.limera1n.com/ and download the software for your operating system.

Close down itunes if open, and then run the software you have downloaded.

Follow the instructions shown here or watch the vid: http://www.redmondpie.com/jailbreak-ios-4.1-on-iphone-4-3gs-with-limera1n-how-to-video-guide/

EWSwEeYUsso[/MEDIA]]





Once that is done follow this video to put installous on your phone (this will allow you to download cracked apps)

TEYoehrbjrI[/MEDIA]]





When this is installed open installous, go to settings and do the following:

* install automatically - on

* sync with itunes - on

Have a look round the net then at various things you can do through Cydia to customise your phone.

:thumbup1:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm on 4.0.2 by the looks of things so was trying to downgrade it to the 4.0.1 but keeps saying there is an error :-( So should I let Itunes upgrade it to the 4.1 like it keeps asking? will that be easier? Its not the Iphone 4 either xx


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

If you want to unlock the carrier on 4.1 then as far as I know you need to wait until ultrasn0w has caught up. You can jailbreak 4.1 very easily, using the instructions ash has posted. It takes about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

KatBelle said:


> I'm on 4.0.2 by the looks of things so was trying to downgrade it to the 4.0.1 but keeps saying there is an error :-( So should I let Itunes upgrade it to the 4.1 like it keeps asking? will that be easier? Its not the Iphone 4 either xx


may as well upgrade to 4.1 then follow the post a few above


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok thank you, and sorry for being very blonde!! LOL xx


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

you are most welcome

give us a shout if you get stuck


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Right here I am yet again lol!! I did the whole of the first part of it, and it said done etc its just wiped everything that was already on my phone for some reason. The only thing I see thats different is the game centre but that could be part of the update from apple. No limera icon like it says there should be either. So have I done something wrong? I'm normally really good with things like this :-( xxx

EDIT: not wiped anything just gave me a blank page lol but still no limera icon xx


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

KatBelle said:


> Right here I am yet again lol!! I did the whole of the first part of it, and it said done etc its just wiped everything that was already on my phone for some reason. The only thing I see thats different is the game centre but that could be part of the update from apple. No limera icon like it says there should be either. So have I done something wrong? I'm normally really good with things like this :-( xxx
> 
> EDIT: not wiped anything just gave me a blank page lol but still no limera icon xx


Have you rebooted? I didn't see a limera1n icon until I rebooted. Same with Cydia.


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah i turned it off, then back on, still no joy :-( xxx


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Did you see the green droplet like in the video?


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Did you see the green droplet like in the video?


No that didnt come up either :-( will try it again and see if I get any joy, if not I think im best leaving it!! lol xxx


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes try again just make sure you follow every step spot on. You may had a problem entering recovery mode properly. Worth another try at least, I had no problems at all. You got a 3gs?


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Yay its worked this time just downloading cydia on it now!! :thumb: dont think it worked properly the first time :confused1:

Thank you for your help! :thumb: xxx


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Come to think of it I think I did it twice :lol: All up and running now then?


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah its all sorted now, I've downloaded some stuff too  Some of them say invalid IPA though, not sure what that means? xxxx


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

A mate had the same problem. Add sinfuliphonerepo.com as a source, go through them to get appsync. Make sure you get appsync 4 if you're running IOS4 +. See how you get on with that.


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

That came back saying there was an error or something? lol added it to the cydia and then it said sub process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2) so i pressed olk as no other option, then another thing popped up and basically said the same and data was invalid etc.... cant ever go right first time can it LOL xxx

EDIT: Ahh my bad id missed a letter out PMSL, still the same message back though :-( xxx


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you able to ssh into your iphone?


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

I really dont think I should of done it cos i have no idea what SHH means?? :lol: :lol: I feel a right idiot! pmsl xx


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

You can screw stuff up if you don't know what you're doing :lol: There's something you can try which involves ssh'ing into your iphone and deleting certain things in a directory but if you don't know how to then I don't want to make you screw your phone up! :thumb:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Sod that then cos if anyones gonna screw it up it'll be me :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thank you for helping though couldnt of done it without ya!! lol :thumb:

xx


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

No prob you can find tutorials on google if you wanna try to do it. It's not hard you just have to make sure you follow the steps spot on. Worth a try if the problem gets annoying.


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Will check it out and if I think I can do it will give it a go  fingers crossed for me! Lol xxx


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

For the people who have no problems with torrentz and pirate films etc etc.

Installous is your best friend. Any Iphone app from the app store cracked and uhum, free.

Add in your repositories http://cydia.hackulo.us/

Then search Installous,

Then use the app and search for what ever app it is you have "owned before".

Sorry if i'm breaking rules. Just delete my message if so.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

krave said:


> For the people who have no problems with torrentz and pirate films etc etc.
> 
> Installous is your best friend. Any Iphone app from the app store cracked and uhum, free.
> 
> ...


you havent read this thread have you


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you havent read this thread have you


No, Clearly not lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Okaaaaayyy.....

I have a 2nd iPhone 4 which is locked. Was locked to Orange network and now has been completely restored to factory settings (ie how a new iPhone 4 looks when you first get it, screen telling you to insert a sim with no PIN no and connect to iTunes) BUT..... I think the phone itself is prob locked too :whistling:

SO.

Can I jailbreak this phone so its usable? As I gather they cant be unlocked??

If so what do I do? Presumably I need to put a SIM in it first so will have to go get one. Will it still need to be Orange?


----------

